# Streetlow Monterey pics.



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

While my pics are loading, I would like to say that it was a good show. Alot of cars, alot of people and It was going really good. There was no lil pic for a few reasons. Art had a model lined up to take the pic with us but ce707 was stuck in line waitingfor food, Norcallux said fuck this and went to go watch the hop, raidersequal just left, and I never got to meet the other person that I cant remember there name right now. 

Other then that, It was a nice day, there was alot of girls out there and I hope that I make it with my trike next year.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Mar 18 2007, 09:03 PM~7504300
> *pics?
> *


Still loading. And buy the way...


THESE ARE ONLY BIKE PICS, NO CARS.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:01 PM~7504276
> *While my pics are loading, I would like to say that it was a good show. Alot of cars, alot of people and It was going really good. There was no lil pic for a few reasons. Art had a model lined up to take the pic with us but ce707 was stuck in line waitingfor food, Norcallux said fuck this and went to go watch the hop, raidersequal just left, and I never got to meet the other person that I cant remember there name right now.
> 
> Other then that, It was a nice day, there was alot of girls out there and I hope that I make it with my trike next year.
> *


IM GLAD YOU MADE IT OUT THERE :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY IT WAS COOL MEETIG EVERYONE FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2007, 09:12 PM~7504373
> *IM GLAD YOU MADE IT OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


Me too. Its been a while since I seen everyone. 

Pics still loading.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

any new bikes out?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK ITS COOL THAT WE CAN PLACE A FACE TO A SCREEN NAME, A FEW PEOPLE I MET TODAY WERE NOT WHAT I EXPECTED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Mar 18 2007, 09:15 PM~7504396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok crackheads. Heres the pics. Incase someone was wondering, We did not take any bikes and I dont know who won what cause I left early. My trike was not there. 

This is a new club. Grounded Toyz b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

12 incher


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:24 PM~7504447
> *Yup.
> 
> 
> ...


MY MEMBER LOST TO THAT CHROME STREET TRIKE :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low Vintage had these two bikes.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2007, 09:25 PM~7504457
> *MY MEMBER LOST TO THAT CHROME STREET TRIKE :uh:
> *


wtf?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like this alot actually.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Brown Impressions b.c. was there.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:31 PM~7504487
> *Brown Impressions b.c. was there.
> 
> 
> ...


BEST ENGRAVING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Carnales Customs b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is lowriderlovin65's bike. :thumbsup: I was looking for you but maybe next time.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:36 PM~7504524
> *This is lowriderlovin65's bike.  :thumbsup:  I was looking for you but maybe next time.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT PAINT JOB CAME OUT BAD ASS....GOOD DECISION


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is for ce707 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric (ce707) I loaned this to your friend to look at but I think he kept it. I cant find it so let me know if he still has it. :biggrin: 










Good talking to you Art. I hope some of the other members can make it out next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Girls trike from Chicano Legacy b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lifes Finest b.c. pinstriped by Wim.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

im pretty sure he gave it back to you :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 18 2007, 09:44 PM~7504566
> *im pretty sure he gave it back to you :biggrin:
> *


I dont remember but we will figure it out later.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7504575
> *I dont remember but we will figure it out later.
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One last batch of pics before I go to sleep. This bike was in Elite a few years ago and I guess its now up here. I didnt talk to the owner but I will figure out what happened to it and how it got here. Now a part of Untouchables b.c.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 09:36 PM~7504524
> *This is lowriderlovin65's bike.  :thumbsup:  I was looking for you but maybe next time.
> 
> 
> ...


yeah maybe next time i saw but u looked kinda busy!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 18 2007, 09:53 PM~7504610
> *yeah maybe next time i saw but u looked kinda busy!!
> *


It was a busy day but you should have said whats up.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 18 2007, 09:37 PM~7504530
> *THAT PAINT JOB CAME OUT BAD ASS....GOOD DECISION
> *


thanks man i like it lot, trike looked good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

wow nice bikes great pictures


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More tomorrow.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

ima post some of mine i got!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 18 2007, 09:57 PM~7504628
> *ima post some of mine i got!!
> *


Go for it. If anyone else has pics, feel free to post them.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 10:50 PM~7504600
> *One last batch of pics before I go to sleep. This bike was in Elite a few years ago and I guess its now up here. I didnt talk to the owner but I will figure out what happened to it and how it got here.  Now a part of Untouchables b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FUKER IS HELLA CLEAN AND VERY OLDSKOOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the pics socios
good night fellas


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

this was the biggest show yet hosted at the monterey fairgrounds.. it was a great turn out but i dont think i will be showing at streetlow shows again


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

and thats all i have so hope u enjoy my pics!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THANKS FOR SHARING THEM PICS WITH US


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks for sharing the pics guys, thats alot of clean ass bikes!!!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 09:13 PM~7504382
> *Me too. Its been a while since I seen everyone.
> 
> Pics still loading.
> *


  i didnt go 
:angry: 







 oh well.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i see rollerz was present and wild suspense that bike is clean but i think he needs to retire its old already


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got a few do u mind if i post em up and i got some of some cars if u want me to post up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 18 2007, 11:36 PM~7504725
> *this was the biggest show yet hosted at the monterey fairgrounds.. it was a great turn out but i dont think i will be showing at streetlow shows again
> *


THEY NEED A BETTER BIKE JUDGE, ONE THAT ACTUALLY KNOWS THE CLASSES AND THE POINT SYSTEM


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

* NICE PICS MORE MORE MORE MORE*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2007, 11:50 PM~7504600
> *One last batch of pics before I go to sleep. This bike was in Elite a few years ago and I guess its now up here. I didnt talk to the owner but I will figure out what happened to it and how it got here.  Now a part of Untouchables b.c.
> 
> 
> ...


this is what a bike should look like :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TRIKE SWEEPSTAKES WINNER!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 07:09 AM~7505518
> *THEY NEED A BETTER BIKE JUDGE, ONE THAT ACTUALLY KNOWS THE CLASSES AND THE POINT SYSTEM
> *


how did ya do sicntwisted


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2007, 07:16 AM~7505551
> *how did ya do sicntwisted
> *


1st PLACE AND BEST CHROME AND GOLD


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

u mean to tell me ya didnt get sweepstakes or what if ya didnt then i see what ya mean


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2007, 07:20 AM~7505561
> *u mean to tell me ya didnt get sweepstakes or what if ya didnt then i see what ya mean
> *


NOPE NO SWEEPS FOR ME :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

daaaaaamn so that lucky charms bike got ya or what if so thats fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up homie o well ya know where the big money is at when it comes to shows that why i dont dig shows like streetlow or lg shows 
lg shows are the worst with judging its all about favorites with them ya gotta know someone to win


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2007, 07:24 AM~7505576
> *daaaaaamn so that lucky charms bike got ya or what if so thats fuuuuuuuuuuuuuucked up homie o well ya know where the big money is at when it comes to shows that why i dont dig shows like streetlow or lg shows
> lg shows are the worst with judging its all about favorites with them ya gotta know someone to win
> *


YUP THAT LUCKY CHARM BIKE WON OH WELL I ONLY TOOK THE TRIKE BECAUSE I HAD TO BE THERE ALL DAY HANDING OUT FLYERS AND COLLECTING DONATIONS FOR OUR FALLEN LUX BROTHER, STILL HAD A GOOD TIME AND IT WAS COOL MEETING THE POEPLE THAT I DID


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats anyway on the 1st place Dan :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

thing that makes me mad is that when a judge does that in a show and fucks shit up now that kid with that bike probably thinks his shit is really bad ass and will have a big head from it i hate that shit man im mad for ya bro


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raiderssequal took my tropie again becuse the judge dont know shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

art sleeping


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice pics very nice pics!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 08:33 AM~7504510
> *Carnales Customs b.c.
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. I got one of those too :thumbsup: I love the Black Phantoms. They're worth a grip too if you restore it to OG. This one has an aftermarket seat and I dont think they had that kind of brake system on them either, the forks should have been black.... actually that's not a very good resto of one. 

Let me find a pic of mine


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my pics comin in about soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 12:38 PM~7506631
> *my pics comin in about soon
> *


how did raider beat you
arent yall in different classes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 12:38 PM~7506626
> *Very nice.  I got one of those too :thumbsup:  I love the Black Phantoms.  They're worth a grip too if you restore it to OG.  This one has an aftermarket seat and I dont think they had that kind of brake system on them either, the forks should have been black.... actually that's not a very good resto of one.
> 
> Let me find a pic of mine
> *


thats why i did not complement it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 09:52 AM~7504773
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see he's still showing it :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 08:43 PM~7506659
> *thats why i did not complement it
> *


Yeah the more I think about it the more I'm thinkin its a Repro one. :dunno:


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

nice pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 12:47 PM~7506695
> *Yeah the more I think about it the more I'm thinkin its a Repro one. :dunno:
> *


im thinking so


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 05:28 PM~7505585
> *YUP THAT LUCKY CHARM BIKE WON OH WELL I ONLY TOOK THE TRIKE BECAUSE I HAD TO BE THERE ALL DAY HANDING OUT FLYERS AND COLLECTING DONATIONS FOR OUR FALLEN LUX BROTHER, STILL HAD A GOOD TIME AND IT WAS COOL MEETING THE POEPLE THAT I DID
> *




WTF? Are you serious? That trike doesn't have a single custom part on there. I'd have been pised


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 10:50 AM~7506719
> *WTF?  Are you serious?  That trike doesn't have a single custom part on there.  I'd have been pised
> *


NO ENGRAVING, NO PIN-STRIPPING,NO CUSTOM PARTS, STORE BOUGHT PLATING...ETC.ETC.ETC


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 10:39 AM~7506638
> *how did raider beat you
> arent yall in different classes
> *


no shit hes got a bolt on tank but the judge thinks its a mod so puts him in mild im supsto be semi but i get bumed down to mild on streetlow


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 10:46 AM~7506690
> *Glad to see he's still showing it :thumbsup:
> *


that fool is big i was like holly fuck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 01:00 PM~7506777
> *no shit hes got a bolt on tank but the judge thinks its a mod so puts him in mild im supsto be semi but i get bumed down to mild on streetlow
> *


man dumbasses


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 11:01 AM~7506794
> *man dumbasses
> *


i think im goin to talk to street low bout gettin another bike judge :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 01:05 PM~7506811
> *i think im goin to talk to street low bout gettin another bike judge  :biggrin:
> *


where's the pics


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2007, 11:11 AM~7506856
> *where's the pics
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cortez did your engraving?
i like your forks alot man


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 11:05 AM~7506811
> *i think im goin to talk to street low bout gettin another bike judge  :biggrin:
> *




birds59 already talked to gilbert last night cause they didnt even have any winners for the 12'' class. there were 3 tigers and the 2 pixie 12'' thats 5 thats more than enough to make 2 catagories.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 19 2007, 09:00 PM~7506774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's Mario Moreno. He's a big dude but I love that bike. I still rank it among one of my favorite all time bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2007, 11:39 AM~7507029
> *birds59 already talked to gilbert last night cause they didnt even have any winners for the 12'' class. there were 3 tigers and the 2 pixie 12'' thats 5 thats more than enough to make 2 catagories.
> *


i hope he got mad at them to make them get another judge for now on


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 01:13 PM~7507606
> *i hope he got mad at them to make them get another judge for now on
> *




we talked to john the photographer to see where the judges were but they said they had cut out early. gilbert said he was going to have a talk with them though. seems like the screwed up more than just with our catagory. i could care less about a trophy but its my 3 year old girls bike and the other times she won she was happier than shit. its all good though she knows the truth she told me during the awards "dad everybody cheated huh" i was laughing my ass off. but yeah hope they get a new judge that knows bikes.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 01:13 PM~7507606
> *i hope he got mad at them to make them get another judge for now on
> *


i hope so


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 19 2007, 01:25 PM~7507663
> *we talked to john the photographer to see where the judges were but they said they had cut out early. gilbert said he was going to have a talk with them though. seems like the screwed up more than just with our catagory. i could care less about a trophy but its my 3 year old girls bike and the other times she won she was happier than shit. its all good though she knows the truth she told me during the awards "dad everybody cheated huh" i was laughing my ass off. but yeah hope they get a new judge that knows bikes.
> *


i would love to be the judge for a tour wonder how much they get and what benefits they get


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my turn with pics


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hey CE707 i liked ur pump stand did u make it?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric with chole


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 06:09 AM~7505518
> *THEY NEED A BETTER BIKE JUDGE, ONE THAT ACTUALLY KNOWS THE CLASSES AND THE POINT SYSTEM
> *


agreed i dont know how i got stuck in the same class as the raider bike and vincents bike but i did and had no chance in hell !!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 02:53 PM~7508213
> *agreed i dont know how i got stuck in the same class as the raider bike and vincents bike but i did and had no chance in hell !!
> *


everyone in semi n mild got fucked


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

anybody have any more pics of my pixie????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

did u win anything art? i seen u go up to the stage at awards


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 06:14 AM~7505540
> *TRIKE SWEEPSTAKES WINNER!
> 
> 
> ...


now that one take the cake... no way in heck


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 02:56 PM~7508237
> *anybody have any more pics of my pixie????
> 
> 
> ...


cutty left his thong on your pixie fool


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

FIRST, THANK TO EVERYBODY FOR GIVE ME LOVE OUT THERE, I MEAN THE STREETLOW CREW,THE MODELS THAT WERE WITH ME.....ILL POST THE PICS OF THE MODELS THAT I HUNG OUT WITH.. IN MY TOPIC, AND EVERYONE I MET...I WILL COME OUT THERE AGAIN,IM TRYING FRISCO.....CUTTY,RAUL,DANNY,CEC707 SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME AND WHOEVER I MISSED, BUT HAD HELL OF A GOOD TIME, I PARTYED WITH STREET LOW HOMEBOYS TILL 4 IN THE MORING SAT AND STILL HAD A GOOD TIME..BUT OTHER THAN THAT HAD A BLAST......AND CUTTY I WENT UP AND THEY WERE CALLING OUT TRIKE SWEEPSTAKE BUT I THINK I KNOW I MIGHT OF ONE MAYBE....BUT THANK TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWING ME SOME LOVE OUT THERE......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 04:09 PM~7508280
> *cutty left his thong on your pixie fool
> *


WELL IT WAS THIS MODELS THONG LEFT IM MY ROOM...(TAKEING PICS SAT NIGHT)WELL SHE TOOK MY SHIRT AND I KEPT YOU KNOW....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looked like a good show


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i got pics but i got cars to do u want me to post em all up????? o yea and my camera died so i didnt get a lot of the cars that came later so do u want just bikes or both


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 02:54 PM~7508545
> *i got pics but i got cars to do u want me to post em all up????? o yea and my camera died so i didnt get a lot of the cars that came later  so do u want just bikes or both
> *


post them up!!!


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

dont matter to me i have alot of cars just dont feel like resizing.. so feel free!!... i hate that resizing bull crap..lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 03:58 PM~7508565
> *dont matter to me i have alot of cars just dont feel like resizing.. so feel free!!... i hate that resizing bull crap..lol
> *


reall talk thats the worst part


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 04:59 PM~7508575
> *I HAVE CRABS
> *


 :0 ...lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

well i didnt resize but here u go


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i no i aint got all the bike but theres some and i dont feel like loading ne more right now but i might do some later


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

all in all there wasent shit for bikes the best bikes were in the room we were in


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok heres my input on the cars... and the only input im piting on the cars...lol... BEST OF SHOW


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 03:07 PM~7508634
> *well i didnt resize but here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so u ended up in mild?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 04:11 PM~7508664
> *all in all there wasent shit for bikes the best bikes were in the room we were in
> *


o foreal its like that :angry:




:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 04:15 PM~7508679
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: so u ended up in mild?
> *


yup


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 04:17 PM~7508686
> *o foreal its like that :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


u were part of that room fool :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 03:17 PM~7508686
> *o foreal its like that :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


i think he ment "at the building"..lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 04:24 PM~7508708
> *i think he ment "at the building"..lol
> *


ur bike looks alot better with the new paint i wasent feelin the old pain job step up on parts now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 03:40 PM~7508775
> *ur bike looks alot better with the new paint i wasent feelin the old pain job step up on parts now  :biggrin:
> *


X2

I like thew new paint job alot but it needs 2 be outside for the sun to bring out the shine in that candy.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 03:40 PM~7508775
> *ur bike looks alot better with the new paint i wasent feelin the old pain job step up on parts now  :biggrin:
> *


thanks man.. i dont want to put all of those custom parts on my bike though!! its not me im not really feeling them... i put wat i like not wats gonna make me win. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 04:35 PM~7509116
> *X2
> 
> I like thew new paint job alot but it needs 2 be outside for the sun to bring out the shine in that candy.
> *


i do agree with u it looks x200 better then indoor.. next show ima make sure im outside..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 02:09 PM~7508280
> *cutty left his thong on your pixie fool
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Mar 19 2007, 12:31 PM~7507716
> *i would love to be the judge for a tour wonder how much they get and what benefits they get
> *


I will tell you right now that your not going to make alot of money doing it. But I will personally call Streetlow myself and recommend you if you really want to do it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Low Perfections b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

i think it will be a good year for bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

GIRLS, GIRLS, GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 19 2007, 05:00 PM~7509301
> *i think it will be a good year for bikes
> *


 :yes:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if street low gets a another judge that knows his shit god dammit


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

who got some pics of that thick ass girl im sure u guys no what one u were talkin bout the one where her ass was to big for her skirt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:00 PM~7509303
> *GIRLS, GIRLS, GIRLS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More Untouchables b.c.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:03 PM~7509329
> *who got some pics of that thick ass girl im sure u guys no what one u were talkin bout the one where her ass was to big for her skirt
> *


There was alot of girls walking around like that. I wish I took more pics of them.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:05 PM~7509344
> *There was alot of girls walking around like that. I wish I took more pics of them.
> *


i no but thats the only way i culd explain it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 19 2007, 02:15 PM~7508304
> *FIRST, THANK TO EVERYBODY FOR GIVE ME LOVE OUT THERE, I MEAN THE STREETLOW CREW,THE MODELS THAT WERE WITH ME.....ILL POST THE PICS OF THE MODELS THAT I HUNG OUT WITH.. IN MY TOPIC, AND EVERYONE I MET...I WILL COME OUT THERE AGAIN,IM TRYING FRISCO.....CUTTY,RAUL,DANNY,CEC707 SORRY I FORGOT YOUR NAME AND WHOEVER I MISSED, BUT HAD HELL OF A GOOD TIME, I PARTYED WITH STREET LOW HOMEBOYS TILL 4 IN THE MORING SAT AND STILL HAD A GOOD TIME..BUT OTHER THAN THAT HAD A BLAST......AND CUTTY I WENT UP AND THEY WERE CALLING OUT TRIKE SWEEPSTAKE BUT I THINK I KNOW I MIGHT OF ONE MAYBE....BUT THANK TO EVERYONE FOR SHOWING ME SOME LOVE OUT THERE......
> *


Its always like that at the shows up here. Nothing but good times. :biggrin: It was cool to meet you again and I hope that next time more of your members get a chance to come up here. I hope to start going down there soon. :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7509352
> *i no but thats the only way i culd explain it
> *


Was it this one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have took pics of the tires on this one. I have never seen a 12" tire with that kind of tread before. I know that tony o or someone else would have beat this guy with there lil tiger.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7509352
> *i no but thats the only way i culd explain it
> *


i think this is the one your talking about.. not the best pics but to give the guys an idea who!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:10 PM~7509378
> *Was it this one?
> 
> 
> ...


naw


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 06:16 PM~7509420
> *i think this is the one your talking about.. not the best pics but to give the guys an idea who!!
> 
> 
> ...


naw it aint her but all i no is that she was changin clothes alot and she was walking around with this black guy and this heavier set girl taking pic


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bahaha i seen to many to even think


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:20 PM~7509447
> *naw it aint her but all i no is that she was changin clothes alot and she was walking around with this black guy and this heavier set girl taking pic
> *


ya did u see her in the bikini contest?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Luxurious b.c. I didnt get them all cause some of them came in late.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 06:22 PM~7509453
> *ya did u see her in the bikini contest?
> *


i wasnt at the bikini contest 


never mind


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:20 PM~7509447
> *naw it aint her but all i no is that she was changin clothes alot and she was walking around with this black guy and this heavier set girl taking pic
> *


I know who your talking about. :roflmao: I saw he do some crazy ass poses with the bikes. I should have took pics of her.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot about this one, directly competing with art.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

BWL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

raul post the group pic of everyone :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

we left to watch the hop


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Mar 19 2007, 05:27 PM~7509500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****. :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yall was takin to long and i aint seen a hop inna while so we left


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 06:28 PM~7509508
> *we left to watch the hop
> *


yep i said do it after the hop noone listend


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

*CANT WAIT TO SEE U GUYS....RAUL U REALLY GOTTA COME TO A SHOW DOWN HERE LOL....MAN I MIISSED OUT I HEARD*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 05:35 PM~7509580
> *<span style='color:red'><span style='font-family:Courier'>SD :yes:*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux+Mar 19 2007, 04:11 PM~7508664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:40 PM~7509619
> *SD  :yes:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 06:43 PM~7509654
> *:nicoderm:
> *


u aint goin to SD broke bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 05:44 PM~7509667
> *u aint goin to SD broke bitch
> *


 :uh: Takes one to know one.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:51 PM~7509753
> *:uh:  Takes one to know one.
> *


wat time did u leave fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 06:08 PM~7509891
> *wat time did u leave fool
> *


3pm but I went to drop off ROC's frame and I didnt get home till abot 9. It was all still worth it. I had a good time.


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 06:40 PM~7509619
> *YESSSSSSSS</span>*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 05:06 PM~7509352
> *i no but thats the only way i culd explain it
> *


It was this girl huh?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

yup :biggrin: she got ASS


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 19 2007, 08:01 PM~7510402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


n shes gots a big lonja 2 lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 07:02 PM~7510407
> *yup :biggrin:  she got ASS
> *


And she wasnt shy either. :0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 08:04 PM~7510417
> *And she wasnt shy either.  :0
> *


NOT 1 BIT


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 19 2007, 07:04 PM~7510414
> *n shes gots a big lonja 2 lol
> *


yeah she won the bikini contest.. she shows everybody her ta tas :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 07:08 PM~7510466
> *yeah she won the bikini contest.. she shows everybody her ta tas :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics jacking off


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Mar 19 2007, 08:08 PM~7510466
> *yeah she won the bikini contest.. she shows everybody her ta tas :biggrin:
> *


AND I MISSED IT  BUT I JUST LIKED HER ASS DAT WAS BOUT IT BUT MAN THERE WERE SOME FINE GIRLS AT THAT SHOW


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Mar 19 2007, 07:11 PM~7510491
> *AND I MISSED IT   BUT I JUST LIKED HER ASS DAT WAS BOUT IT BUT MAN THERE WERE SOME FINE GIRLS AT THAT SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 19 2007, 07:10 PM~7510478
> *erics jacking off
> *


Are you looking threw his window or under the bed? :uh:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

THIS GIRL WAS NICE 2










ESPECIALLY WEN SHE WAS ON THAT CAR :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: DAM CUTTY IS OBESSED WITH ME I BET HE HAS A SHRINE N SHIT OF ME WITH CANDLES N SHIT :loco:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he is in chat talkin bout it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

RAUL POST THE PIC OF YOU, ME, ART, AND THAT BITCH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 07:59 PM~7511032
> *RAUL POST THE PIC OF YOU, ME, ART, AND THAT BITCH
> *


 :nono:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 05:00 PM~7509303
> * away  from you?*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they was scared of him he took of his glasses


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 19 2007, 08:07 PM~7511127
> *:ugh: why were they walking away  from you?
> *


nenas mad.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Mar 19 2007, 05:35 PM~7509580
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE U GUYS....RAUL U REALLY GOTTA COME TO A SHOW DOWN HERE LOL....MAN I MIISSED OUT I HEARD
> *


Art had a good time.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE ONLY PIC I TOOK THE ENTIRE SHOW


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 09:09 PM~7511665
> *THE ONLY PIC I TOOK THE ENTIRE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


  good call


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 09:09 PM~7511665
> *THE ONLY PIC I TOOK THE ENTIRE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good and you cant tell the bolts are not the right ones. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 10:13 PM~7511701
> *Looks good and you cant tell the bolts are not the right ones.  :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT THATS RIGHT , I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THAT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 20 2007, 07:07 AM~7511127
> *:ugh: why were they walking away  from you?
> *



NenaOwned :thumbsup:


:roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 19 2007, 11:38 AM~7506626
> *Very nice.  I got one of those too :thumbsup:  I love the Black Phantoms.  They're worth a grip too if you restore it to OG.  This one has an aftermarket seat and I dont think they had that kind of brake system on them either, the forks should have been black.... actually that's not a very good resto of one.
> 
> Let me find a pic of mine
> *



That's not a Black Phantom. That is a Cruiser Deluxe. Pretty sure they made em in 2000. A guy tried to sell me one yesterday and pass it as a Phantom. Look at the gooseneck its alluminum.


:biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 19 2007, 08:34 PM~7511372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 20 2007, 03:31 PM~7512669
> *That's not a Black Phantom. That is a Cruiser Deluxe. Pretty sure they made em in 2000. A guy tried to sell me one yesterday and pass it as a Phantom. Look at the gooseneck its alluminum.
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah the whole thing is a poor imitation. I saw the 20" version of that bike for sale on Ebay for $300. I was tempted to buy it just because it was a cool lookin bike but I passed on it.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2007, 10:49 PM~7511500
> *Art had a good time.
> 
> 
> ...


you knowwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 19 2007, 09:59 PM~7511032
> *RAUL POST THE PIC OF YOU, ME, ART, AND THAT BITCH
> *


yea raul post it :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

who won in the semi and mild category.

how did twisted image do?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

I TOOK MILD


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i took a big gulp home :biggrin: and chips


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I took a dump.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 20 2007, 08:26 AM~7513096
> *Yeah the whole thing is a poor imitation.  I saw the 20" version of that bike for sale on Ebay for $300.  I was tempted to buy it just because it was a cool lookin bike but I passed on it.
> *


I have one if you want to buy it PM me :biggrin: (alot cheaper than $300)


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Mar 20 2007, 04:10 PM~7516735
> *yea raul post it :cheesy:
> *


I already deleted it.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

great


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 20 2007, 08:51 PM~7518573
> *I already deleted it.
> *


 :twak: why


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he didnt have his glasses on in it


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Alot of nice bikes out there!  Thanx to everyone that shared!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Mar 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7518672
> *he didnt have his glasses on in it
> *


stunner shades on :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

some of lifes finest


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 21 2007, 05:53 PM~7525170
> *some of lifes finest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice pics.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Anybody going to San Bernardino on the 15 :dunno: Ill be taking the Latino heat bike and the yellow pixie down there with my wagon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 25 2007, 08:36 AM~7547146
> *Anybody going to San Bernardino on the 15 :dunno: Ill be taking the Latino heat bike and the yellow pixie down there with my wagon.
> *


I cant make it to that one or the fresno show. I guess I will meet you guys at one of the other local shows.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7547150
> *I cant make it to that one or the fresno show. I guess I will meet you guys at one of the other local shows.
> *


so your not going fresno after how come?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Mar 25 2007, 09:36 AM~7547146
> *Anybody going to San Bernardino on the 15 :dunno: Ill be taking the Latino heat bike and the yellow pixie down there with my wagon.
> *


nope but im goin to san diego


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 25 2007, 09:38 AM~7547407
> *so your not going fresno after how come?
> *


I got a few set backs and Im not gooing to be able to make it.  Im still trying to make it to SD. but we will see what happpens.


----------

